# Joseph Bologne Chevalier de Saint-Georges Solo Pieces



## Macabre (Oct 25, 2017)

I want to play some of his work on mandolin however I can't seem to find any solo violin pieces online. Does anyone know of any solo pieces he made with sheet music available? Thank you!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Macabre said:


> I want to play some of his work on mandolin however I can't seem to find any solo violin pieces online. Does anyone know of any solo pieces he made with sheet music available? Thank you!


Did you try the Presto site from the U.K.?


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Have you tried *IMSLP*?


----------

